# LG Optimus 2X kein Recovery Mode mehr, bootet nicht mehr!



## Bierfass_22 (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Community, 

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Handy. Ich habe es mit Clock Word Mod gerootet um eine costum ROM zu flashen. Nachdem Full Wipe wollte ich das Handy neustarten doch es kommt nur noch der LG bootscreen und danach erscheinen 2 LG Logos (siehe Grafik). Danach ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich vergessen habe den Kernel ebenfalls zu flashen und nun komme ich auch nicht mehr in den Recovery Mode. es werden immer wieder die 2 LG Logos angezeigt. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch machen soll. 
Bitte um Hilfe.

Mfg. Bierfass


----------



## Bennz (7. Juni 2013)

hatte ein freund von mir auch aber mit einem lg p920, wir haben es dann mit dem KDZ Flash-Package LG P920 wieder zum laufen bekommen.

das könnte dir helfen        [TOOL] All-In-One ToolKit v5.6 |KDZ FLASH|ROOT|Repartitioning|SmartFlash|DualBoot

ab Punkt 4 wird es für dich interessant, nach meiner Erfahrung mit dem p920 müsste Punkt 6 auf jedenfall dein phone wieder startklar machen.


----------



## Bierfass_22 (7. Juni 2013)

Vielen Danke. Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

Edit: So ich hab jetzt den Punkt 4 ausgeführt und es hat gleich beim ersten Mal funktioniert. 

Danke Danke Danke 

Bierfass


----------



## Bennz (7. Juni 2013)

wunderbar


----------

